

6 Reasons Why Email Marketing Is Important for Your Internet Marketing - jcvangent
http://inboundrocket.co/blog/6-reasons-why-email-marketing-is-important-for-internet-marketing/

======
nicklucs
Good point about email being more personal. Sometimes I think that social
media is personal but it was a good reminder that when you post you're talking
to a broad audience - especially Facebook.

~~~
jcvangent
Thanks a lot! Yeah indeed, unless you go towards a private message, social
media is still one-to-many.. With email you can build a much more personal
relation.

